
Against if Statements in Software - Gormisdomai
https://francescocirillo.com/pages/anti-if-campaign
======
Annatar
_Avoid dangerous IFs and use Objects_

First of all, object-oriented programming is impractical because it creates a
state machine which is difficult to follow and therefore a nightmare to debug,
even with source code.

Second, avoiding if statements is terribly naive as the generated machine code
will contain compare instructions, which are if's, which means that it's
literally impossible to have code without if statements. And if you don't have
the source code, or the compiler has a bug, you'll be forced to deal with cmp
instructions debugging machine code anyway.

Believing one will be able to stay away from machine code forever is both
silly and naive.

